# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerini sömürdüğü\' iddiaları

## anau

*Müritleri Haydar Baş\'a Başkaldırdı*
Birgün Gazetesi\'nde Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerini sömürdüğü\' iddiaları yeralan sert bir haber yayınlandı. Biz de konuyu Haydar Baş\'ın sağ koluna sorduk.
 *Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğan* imzasıyla dün Haydar Baş hakkında oldukça sert bir haber yayımlandı. *Haberde*, Haydar Baş’ın beş karısının fotoğrafı yayımlandı. Ayrıca Baş’ın üçü sabit biri değişken pek çok eşinin olduğu, bir çok müridini maddi manevi istismar ettiği ve müritlerinin artık başkaldırdığı iddia edildi.

*Birgün’de yayınlanan* ve şok iddialar ve suçlamalar içeren haber üzerine, Büyük Türkiye Partisi’nin görüşlerini aldık.

Sitemizin Yayın Yönetmeni Cevheri Güven, Büyük Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ahmet Hamdi Kepekçi ile telefonda görüştü.

*“BU HABERİ YAPANLARIN KARILARI HAYDAR BAş’LA AYNI YATAğA MI GİRDİLER”*
Haberde geçen iddialarla ilgili Cevheri Güven ve Kepekçi arasında şu diyalog geçti:

CG: Ahmet bey, Birgün Gazetesi’nde iki internet sitesinin adresi verilerek Haydar Baş hakkında ağır ithamlarda bulunuluyor ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK: Siz ciddi bir kurumsunuz lütfen böyle mevzulara girmeyin. Herkes herkes hakkında bir şeyler söyleyebilir. İnternetten her şey yazılıp çiziliyor. Birgün Gazetesi’ne karşı hukuki haklarımızı kullanacağız. Lütfen böyle mevzulara girmeyin

CG: Peki gazetede beş tane hanımefendinin fotoğrafı konularak bunların Haydar Baş’ın karıları olduğu iddia ediliyor buna ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK*: Haydar Baş’ın bu kadar karısı olduğunu iddia edenlerin, bunları söyleyenlerin karıları Haydar Baş’la aynı yastıkta mı* yattı ki* bunu tesbit ettiler.* Ben sadece bunu söylüyorum gayet açık ve net.

“HAYIR” DEMEDİ

CG: O zaman bu hanımefendilerin Haydar Bey’in karıları olmadığını mı söylüyorsunuz?

AHK: Ben tek bir şey söylüyorum. Bunu iddia edenlerin karıları Haydar Baş’la aynı yatağı mı paylaşıyor.

CG: “Bunlar Haydar Bey’in karıları değil” söylemek istediğiniz bu mu?

AHK: Bakın bir ithamda bulunuyorsunuz.

CG: Efendim benim bir ithamım yok sadece Birgün’deki haberi ve iki sitede yer alan iddiaları soruyorum.

AHK: (Sinirleniyor) Siz kimsiniz, kim oluyorsunuz. Ben net bir şey söyledim. Başka bir şey söylemem. Telefonu kapatıyorum….

*Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğan imzasıyla yayınlanan haber şöyleydi:*

*BTP Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı*
*MüRİTLERİ HAYDAR BAş’A BAşKALDIRDI*

Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi’nin (BTP) Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı. İddialara göre, Haydar Baş’ın 3 asil, 1 yedekten oluşan ve ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan ‘eşleri’ ve çocukları mevcut. Başka annelerden olan çocukları da ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanın üzerine kayıtlı. http://haydarbastarikati.com adresinde yayın yapan ve kendilerini Haydarbaşzede olarak tanımlayan ve Haydar Baş’a başkaldıran grup, Biz Kimiz? Sorusunu, “Bizler, Hasan Songür ağabeyimiz gibi. Haydar Baş’ın müridi iken, tarikattan kopmuş ve kader birliği etmiş kişileriz. Bizler; Haydar Baş ve yakınındaki insanlar tarafından mağdur edilmiş, aldatılmış, sömürülüp bir kenara atılmış kimseleriz. Bizim gibi, “Haydar Başzede” olmuş bütün mağdurları bize destek olmaya davet ediyoruz…” şeklinde yanıtlıyor. üte yandan, profesörlüğünün de “sahte” olduğu iddia edilen Haydar Baş’la ilgili yorum ve bilgilerin yayınlanmakta olduğu site; www.haydarbasharemi.org adını taşıyor.

Baş, sitede “ünce fiziksel bir yakınlık kurmalıyız ki, bu daha sonra manevi yakınlığa dönüşebilsin. Aramızda fiziksel yakınlığı kuramazsak, Allah’tan aldığım feyzi size ulaştıramam” diyor. Sitede yer alan bir iddiaya göre, ‘Haydar Baş’ın imam nikahlı eşlerinden birisi ise Yargıtay’ın 15. Dairesi’nin üyesi olan İzzet Karadaş’ın kızı Sinem Karadaş.

BAş’IN şİRKETLERİ
SENTEKS Aş. Başçelik, üzel Meltem Hastaneleri, üzel Meltem Okulları, Melpa A.ş’den oluşan şirketler, Meltem TV ve Yeni Mesaj Gazetesi…

Trabzonlular bilir…
TAYAD’lıların linç girişiminden kurtulduğu Trabzon’daki olaylar sırasında altyazıyla toplumu tahrik eden televizyonları hatırlatan Ali Bayramoğlu bir yazısında, “Trabzonlular bilir… Kasırga TV daha önce önceden Kadırga TV adını taşırdı. Kadırga TV, MGK’nın bir dönem devşirdiğini açıkladığı, özellikle Trabzon bölgesinde yapılan her toplantıda, şahit olduğum üzere provokasyon yapmayı adet haline getirmiş, bir dini cemaatin, Haydar Baş’ın televizyonuydu” yazmıştı…
http://www.aktifhaber.com/muritleri-...rdi-34238h.htm

----------


## anau

*AksuÂ´dan BaşÂ´ı kızdıracak açıklama*

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel BaşkanıHaydar Başğın, akademikkariyer kazanmadan Â´Prof.Dr.Â´ unvanını kullandığının tespit edildiğini açıkladı.
Haberi KaydetArkadaşına Gönder

20 Eylül 2005 14:20 - 122 Yorum - 7,999 Okunma


CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgunğun, soruönergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Başğın TürkMedeni Kanunuğnun hükümlerine göre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu,yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığına dair herhangi bir bilgielde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Başğı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerinedair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılan davanın devamettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Başğın kullandığı Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanınıAzerbaycan Bakü üniversitesiğnden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialarüzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Başğın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığının tespit edildiğinibildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesigerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, Â´YüK Başkanlığığnca adı geçeninProf. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancakmemur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağışeklinde görüş belirtilmiştirÂ´ dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Başğın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkındaBaşbakanlıkğın onayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını vetespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekli işlemlerin yerinegetirildiğini kaydetti.

http://www.haber7.com/haber/20050920/Aksudan-Basi-kizdiracak-aciklama.php


*HAYDAR BAş HAKKINDA 3 AYRI SORU üNERGESI TBMM'DE*



[Sesonline] Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi (CHP) Hatay Milletvekili GökhanDurgun, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun, Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyinüelik'in ve Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek'in yanıtlaması istemiyle Bağımsız TürkiyePartisi (BTP) Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş hakkında basında yer alan iddialarlailgili 3 ayrı soru önergesi verdi.

CHP Hatay Milletvekili Durgun'un önergesindeki sorular şöyle:

-Haydar Baş isimli şahıs hangi vakıf ve derneklerin kurucusu, yöneticisive üyesidir

-Bu kuruluşlar resmi makamlarca denetlenmiş midir? Denetlenmişsesonuçlar nedir? Bu kuruluşlarla ilgili sürdürülen yasal soruşturma var mıdır?Haydar Baş hakkında güvenlik birimlerine kaç şikayette bulunulmuştur? Buşikayetler üzerine hangi işlemler yapılmıştır?

-Basına yansıyan, Haydar Baş'ın aleyhinde yayın ve haber yapan kişileri,kendi taraftarlarını tahrik ederek tehdit ettiği doğru mudur?


-Trabzon'da yaşanan, bildiri dağıtan gençlere dönük saldırı olayısırasında bu ilde yayın yapan Kadırga TV'nin provokasyona dönük haber yaptığıtespit edilmiş midir? Edilmiş ise, hangi yasal yollara başvurulmuştur?

-Haydar Baş isimli kişinin, kullandığı Profesörlük ünvanı, Yükseküğretim Kurulu tarafından onaylanmış mıdır? Bu kişinin, yayınlanan kitap, dergive televizyonlarda profesör unvanını kullanması hakkı var mıdır? Yoksa, unvanınsahte kullanımından dolayı, soruşturma açılmış mıdır? Konu yargıya intikalettirilmiş midir?


-Haydar Baş'ın basına yansıyan nikahsız olarak yaşadığı kadından 17çocuk sahibi olduğu ve bu çocukları resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiğibilgileri doğru mudur? Bu çocukların doğum tarihleri bir insanın biyolojikdoğurma sürelerine uygun mudur?...
http://forum.memurlar.net/topic.aspx?id=37501&page=2


*HAYDAR BAş, HAVADAN "PROF"OLMUş**
*İçişleriBakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın,akademik kariyer kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını kullandığının tespitedildiğini bildirdi. 
CHP HatayMilletvekili Gökhan Durgun’un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılaninceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş’ın Türk Medeni Kanunu’nun hükümlerine görekurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığınadair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.
Haydar Baş ilehareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş’ı eleştiren bir kitap yayınlamasınedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazı bilgilerinbulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlar hakkında açılandavanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleriBakanı Aksu, Baş’ın kullandığı "Prof. Dr." unvanını Azerbaycan Baküüniversitesi’nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılaninceleme sonucunda, Baş’ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığınıntespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüKBaşkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucunavarıldığını belirten Aksu, "YüK Başkanlığı’nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr.unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkındaherhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir"dedi.

Aksu, HaydarBaş’ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık’ın onayı doğrultusundainceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgili gerekliişlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.


Varan 2:
*
EVRAKTA SAHTECİLİK

*Beğımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş, hakkında ‘kamugörevlilerine yalan beyanda bulunma’ suçundan başlatılan soruşturma kapsamındaifade verdi. 

Dün öğleden sonra Ankara Adalet Sarayı’na gelen Baş’ın ifadesi, soruşturmayıyürüten Basın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan tarafından alındı. Adliyeden ayrılırkenniçin geldiğine ilişkin, ‘Hem ziyaret hem ticaret. Beni, buralarda değil mitingalanlarında izleyin’ diyen Baş, diğer soruları yanıtsız bıraktı. Bir kişininsuç duyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında, ‘nikÃ¡hsız yaşadığı kadınlardan olançocuklarını, resmi nikÃ¡hlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği’ iddiasıyla soruşturmabaşlatıldığı öğrenildi. Soruşturmanın, Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun ‘resmi belgenindüzenlenmesinde yalan beyan’ başlığını taşıyan ve 3 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapiscezasını öngören 206. maddesine muhalefet suçundan yürütüldüğü belirtildi. 


Varan 3:

SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş, İMAM NİKAHLI EşLERİNİ DE NOTER TASDİKLİ YALANCI YAPTI

Sahtekar haydar baş, sitemizde ortaya koyduğumuz en gerçek doğruları İNKAR EDEMEDİğİ ve AKSİNİ İSPATLAYAMADIğINDAN yine her zamanki gibi hileli yollarınabaşvuruyor. SahtekarlIklarInIörtbas edebİlmek İçİn İmam nİkahlI eşlerİne, noterden tasdİklİ yalan söyletİyor, “Bİz bunun karIlarI değİlİz” dedİrtİyor. Kendisiyle ilgili en gerçek doğruları ortaya koyan bizlere de iftiraatarak, iftira atıyorlar diye suç duyurusunda bulunuyor. Malum doğru söyleyeni9 köyden kovarlar. BİZLER ESKİ MüRİTLERİ OLARAK, 9 DEğİL 999 KüYDEN DE KOVULSAK,YİNE DE BİLDİğİMİZ DOğRULARI KORKMADAN ANLATMAYA, SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş’IN GERüEK YüZüNüBüTüNKAİNATAGüSTERMEYE NİYETLİ VE KARARLIYIZ 

HAYDAR BAş HAREM KURMUş, 4 Eşİ VAR, KAü TANESİNİ DE ESKİTİP BİR KENARA ATMIşDİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 

SİZLERE İFTİRACI HAYDAR BAş’IN EVLERİNİN ADRESLERİNİ VERDİK. GİDİN O EVLERETANIşIN EşLERİYLE DEDİK. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR.

üOCUKLARININ NüFUSTAKİ BİLGİLERİNİ VERDİK. NüFUS İDARESİNDE EVRAKTA SAHTECİLİK YAPTI DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR.


AZERBAYCAN'DAN PARA İLE YüKSEK LİSANS, DOKTORA, DOüENTLİK VE PROFLUKDİPLOMASINI HEPSİNİ BİRDEN TOPTAN SATIN ALDI, üNVANI SAHTE DİYORUZ. HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 
ORTADA üDüL NAMINA BİR BELGE YOK, BUNLARIN HEPSİ ALDATMACA, GüZ BOYAMA DİYORUZ.HAYIR DİYEMİYOR. İNKAR EDEMİYOR. 
BİZ ASLA YALAN SüYLEMEDİK. ASLA İFTİRA ATMADIK. SADECE VE SADECE DOğRUYU, YALNIZCA DOğRUYU SüYLEDİK. DOğRU SüYLEYENİ 9 KüYDEN KOVARLAR DİYE BOşUNASüYLEMEMİşLER. 


BİZ ESKİ MüRİTLERİ OLARAK, 9 DEğİL 999 KüYDEN DE KOVULSAK, YİNE DE BİLDİğİMİZDOğRULARI KORKMADAN ANLATMAYA, SAHTEKAR HAYDAR BAş’IN GERüEK YüZüNüBüTüN KAİNATA GüSTERMEYE NİYETLİ VE KARARLIYIZ 


Varan 4:

şEYH HAYDAR BAş’IN üOCUKLARI HALEN ARTMAYA DEVAM EDİYOR ve NüFUSA KAYITLARIPROBLEM OLUYOR
Sahtekar şeyh Haydar Baş’ın geçen ayınsonunda (Nisan 2005) İstanbul’ da 19. çocuğu dünyaya geldi. Ama ilk eşi AyşeBaş’tan değildi tabii ki, bu bebek te imam nikahlı eşlerinden birisine ait. SahteciHaydar Baş, yine bu bebeğiiçin de evrakta sahtecilik yaptı ve nüfus idaresinden bebeğinin gerçek annesinisakladı. Bu bebeği de,ilk eşi Ayşe Baş’ın üzerine kaydettirdi. 

Oysa Ayşe Baş Hanımefendi şu anda 53 yaşında, menapozda ve ayrıca bu bebekdoğduğu sırada kendisi İstanbul Meltem Hastanesi’nde ameliyatta idi. Ayrıca O,Haydar Baş’a 8 çocuk vermiş ve vazifesini ziyadesiyle yerine getirmişti.


Sahteci Haydar Baş, yine her zaman olduğu gibi, kendisi utandığı ve korktuğuiçin nüfus idaresine gidemedi ve bebeğinin kaydettirmek için, yakınındakimüritlerini gönderdi. Zavallı bebek, büyüdüğünde nüfus cüzdanında annesihanesinde, gerçek annesinin ismini göremeyecek. Diğer, kendisi gibi gerçekanneleri TC Nüfus İdaresi’nden saklanan 11 kardeşi gibi. 


Ayşe Baş’tan olan8 çocuğun haricinde, gerçek anneleri nüfusta belli olmayan 11 çocuğun hepsine DNA testi yapılsa, Sahteci Haydar Baş’ın kaç ayrı kadından çocukedindiği ortaya çıkmış olacak….


Bir de daha kayıtlara girmemiş, nüfusta gözükmemiş, halen saklanılan çocuklarındurumunu da siz düşünün…. 

*
Kaynak:


http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=164703

HAYDAR BAş, HAVADAN "PROF" OLMUş

*http://www.haberturk.com/[email protected]=198866

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROFESüRLüğü SAHTE üIKTI... 
http://www.internethaber.com/mays/article_view.php?aid=315109

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE Mİ ?
http://www.haber7.com/haber.php?haber_id=112403

Aksu'dan Baş'ı kızdıracak açıklama.
http://www.objektifhaber.com/yeni/Detay.asp?GuvenlikID=68O70O71O70O
AKSU, HAYDAR BAş’I KIZDIRACAK !
http://www.internetajans.com/haber_detay.asp?id=1859
HAYDAR BAş SAHTE PROFESüRMüş!..
http://www.haber1.com/haber.asp?id=91827
HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE !
http://www.havadis.net/haberdevami.asp?haberID=5841
HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE üIKTI... 
http://www.sonsayfa.com/haber.php?haber_id=100322
Baş, kariyer sahibi değilmiş.
http://www.aktifhaber.com/read_news.php?nID=48084&group=0

HAYDAR BAş'IN PROF’LUğU SAHTE Mİ ?
http://www.maksimum.com/haberler/h/aksu_btp_lideri_haydar_bas.php
Aksu: "BTP lideri Haydar Baş profesör değil!"
http://www.habera.com
Aksu: BTP lideri, akademik kariyerkazanmadan Prof.Dr ünvanı kullanmış
http://www.nethaber.com.tr/index.php?h=29795

Haydar Baş, 'Prof.Dr' değilmiş.
http://haber.tnn.net/haber_detay.asp?ID=1267987&cat=POL
Aksu: "Haydar Baş'ın (profesör) olmadığı tesbit edildi"
http://www.haber10.com/haber/1942/
MEMUR OLMADIğI İüİN BİR şEY YAPILAMAMIş

HAYDAR BAş YARGI üNüNE üIKTI
http://www.sesonline.net/php/genel_sayfa.php?KartNo=33278

HAYDAR BAş'A SORUşTURMA! İFADE VERDİ.
http://www.haberturk.com/[email protected]=191308

BAş'I BU SEFER DERTTE
http://www.internethaber.com/mays/article_view.php?aid=302428

HAYDAR BAş'A NİKAH SORUşTURMASI
http://www.haber7.com/haber.php?haber_id=101036

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.internetajans.com/haber_detay.asp?id=73715

HAYDAR BAş'A 4 Eş DAVASI 
http://www.habervitrini.com/haber.asp?id=180131

HAYDAR BAş'A NESEP SORGUSU
http://www.haber1.com/haber.asp?id=84479

HAYDAR BAş'A NİKAH SORGUSU
http://www.aktifhaber.com/read_news.php?nID=41141

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.internetgazete.com/newsdetail.asp?NewsID=459

BAş'IN BAşI DERTTE
http://www.hakimiyet.com/detail.php?id=739

YALAN BEYAN HAYDAR BAş'I YAKTI...
http://www.onlineostim.com/haber_detay.php?id=1801

HAYDAR BAş İFADE VERDİ.
http://www.mercektv.com/Detay.asp?GuvenlikID=66O69O73O72O73O
BTP LİDERİ HAYDAR BAş'A SORUşTURMA
http://www.maksimum.com/haberler/h/btp_lideri_haydar_basa_sorusturma.phpSAVCI,BAğIMSIZ TüRKİYE PARTİSİ BAşKANI HAYDAR BAş HAKKINDA "NİKAHSIZ EşİNDENOLAN üOCUKLARINI,RESMİ NİKAHLI Eşİ üZERİNE KAYDETTİRDİğİ" İDDİASIYLASORUşTURMA BAşLATTI.
http://www.netgazete.com/detay.aspx?nID=544155&winmode=pop&openerref=http%
http://www.haydarbastarikati.com


*Haydar Baş Nikahsızyaşadığı kadınlardan olan çocuklarını, nikahlı eşi*

Nikahsız yaşadığıkadınlardan olan çocuklarını, nikahlı eşinin üzerine kaydettirdiği gerekçesiylehakkında dava açılan Haydar Baş bugün ifade verdi.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş hakkında soruşturma açıldı.Baş\'ın iki yıla kadar hapsinin istenmesine neden olan olay ise bir beyanauzanıyor.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş, hakkında \'\'kamugörevlilerine yalan beyanda bulunma\'\' suçundan başlatılan soruşturmakapsamında ifade verdi. 

Ankara Adalet Sarayı\'na öğleden sonra gelen Baş\'ın ifadesi, soruşturmayıyürüten Basın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan tarafından alındı. Adliyeden ayrılırkenniçin geldiğine ilişkin A.A muhabirinin sorusu üzerine, \'\'Hem ziyaret hemticaret. Beni, buralarda değil miting alanlarında izleyin\'\' diyen Baş, diğersoruları yanıtsız bıraktı. 

Bir kişinin suç duyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında, \'\'nikahsız yaşadığıkadınlardan olan çocuklarını, resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği\'\'iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatıldığı öğrenildi. 

Soruşturmanın, Türk Ceza Kanunu\'nun (TCK) \'\'resmi belgenin düzenlenmesindeyalan beyan\'\' başlığını taşıyan ve 3 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapis cezasınıöngören 206. maddesine muhalefet suçundan yürütüldüğü belirtildi.
*Kaynak: Anadolu Ajans
http://www.aktifhaber.com/news_detail.php?id=41141


*
*Haydar Baş DP'ye Oy Vermemiş!**

*CHP Lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun 12 Eylül Referandumunda oy kullanamamasıhafızalardayken, 12 Haziran seçimlerinde daha ilginç bir olaya şahit olduk!
şaka değil gerçek: Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. HaydarBaş'ın oyunu kullandığı sandıktan, seçim ittifakı yaptığı Demokrat Parti'ye 1oy bile çıkmadı.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş sonseçimlere, Namık Kemal Zeybek'in Genel Başkanı olduğu Demokrat Parti ilebirleşerek, DP çatısı altında girmişti.

Seçimlerde Demokrat Parti (DP) Bursa Milletvekili Adayı olan Haydar Baş, oyunuBursa'nın Nilüfer İlçesine bağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıktakullandı.

Ancak 268 seçmenin oy kullandığı 1163 numaralı sandıktan Demokrat Partiye (DP)hiç oy çıkmadığı öğrenildi.

Bu durum kafaları hayli karıştırdı. 

OYUNU KİME VERDİ?

Siyasi bir partinin genel başkanı olarak oyunu kullanan “Haydar Baş eğerkendi partisine oy vermediyse kime oy verdi”şeklindeakıllarda soru işaretleri bıraktı.

Genel Başkana Seçim Sansürü

12 Haziran'da oy kullanmasının ardından, Haydar Baş'a yakınlığıyla bilinenyayın organı Yeni Mesaj gazetesinin internet sitesinde, “Prof. Dr. Baş, oyunuBursa'da kullandı ” başlığı ile bir haber yayınlanarak, Baş'ın oyunu Bursa'nınNilüfer İlçesine bağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıktakullandığından bahsedildi. Ancak seçim sonuçlarının açıklanmasının hemenardından, habere sansür konularak içeriğinin değiştirildiği anlaşıldı.Ziyaretçiler haber başlığını google'da aratıp çıkan sonuca tıkladıklarında“Mecburi istikamet uzlaşma” başlıklı ayrı bir haberle karşılaştılar.

Ancak google'da çıkan sonucun ”önbellek” kısmına tıklandığında sansürlenenhaberin orijinal haline ulaşılabildiği anlaşıldı.

Yeni Mesaj gazetesinin bu sansürü, partilerini destekleyen tabanından budurumu saklamak istemesi olarak ve partisine gönül veren binlerce insanıkandırmak olarak yorumlandı.

268 Seçmen Oy kullandı

Oyunu DP Bursa milletvekili adayı olarak, Bursa'nın Nilüfer İlçesinebağlı üağrışan Köyü'ndeki 1163 numaralı sandıkta kullanan Haydar Baş'ınsandığında oyunu kullanan 268 seçmenden hiçbiri Demokrat Partiye oy vermedi. 

1163 numaralı sandıktan Demokrat Partiye (DP) hiç oy çıkmazken, AK Parti 101oyla birinci parti oldu. Ak Partinin ardından sırasıyla CHP 100, MHP 45, HEPAR7, SP5, HAS Parti 2, Bağımsızlar 4 ve DSP 1 oy aldı. Sandıkta oyunu kullanan 2seçmen ise geçersiz oy kullandı.

BU DA HABERİN ORİJİNAL HALİ:

HABERİN DEğİşTİRİLMİş HALİ:


VE BU DA SEüİM SONUüLARI
*


Habervaktim

*
*Yeni Asya & Haydar Baş İttifakınınSırrı?

**
*Nurculukekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi'yi Hıristiyan olarak lanse etmeye çalışan birgrupla Yeni Asya'cılar arasındaki ittifakın sırrı ne?
Yeni Asya Gazetesi’nin Aydınlık Gazetesi’nin basımını yaptığının ortayaçıkması büyük yankı uyandırdı.
şimdi de, yayınlarında Nurculuk ekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi’ninöğretilerinin ve Risale-i Nur kitaplarının tanıtımını yapan Yeni Asya cemaatilideri Mehmet Kutlular’ın seçim tercihleri tartışma konusu oldu.
Demokrat Parti seçimlere Haydar Baş’ın Genel Başkanlığı’nı yaptığıBağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) ile ittifak yaparak girmişti.
Yeni Asya cemaati de, Mehmet Kutlular’ın talebiyle seçimlerde HaydarBaş’ın ittifak ortağı olduğu Demokrat Parti’ye oy verdi.
Haydar Baş, Doğu Perinçek’in Aydınlık grubu ve Milli Görüş görünümlüMilli üözüm grubu ile birlikte Nurculuğa karşı verdiği savaşla bilinir.
Bu ekip, Nurculuk ekolünün kurucusu Said-i Nursi’yi ‘Hıristiyan’ olarakgösterip ‘Dinler arası Diyalog’ başlıklı Cd’ler hazırlattı ve mümkün olan herplatformda dağıtımını yaptırdı.
İnternet medyasında, sosyal ağlarda sürekli Said-i Nursi’nin Hıristiyanolduğu propagandasını yaptılar.
İşte bu faaliyetlerin merkezindeki Haydar Baş, son seçimlerde Yeni Asyacemaatinin oylarını almayı bildi.
Seçimlerde bir Stockholm Sendromu yaşandıysa eğer, bu Yeni Asya’nınHaydar Baş’a verdiği destek olsa gerek!

Postmedya
http://www.aktifhaber.com/yeni-asya-...ri-460754h.htm


*Haydar Baş Büyük Konuştu!

**
*Demokrat PartiBursa Milletvekili Adayı ve Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr.Haydar Baş büyük konuştu
Demokrat Parti Bursa Milletvekili Adayı ve Bağımsız Türkiye PartisiGenel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş, 12 Haziran seçimlerinde her aileden 1 oyalacaklarını belirterek,"Seçmenin yüzde 55'i bizde. 12 Haziranseçimlerinde Türkiye'de 17 milyon kişiden oy alacağız. Güzel bir sinerjioluşturarak bu devi uyandıralım" dedi.
Yaklaşan genel seçimler öncesinde hazırlıklarını sürdüren siyasipartiler, milletvekilli adaylarını kamuoyuna tanıtıyor. Demokrat Parti (DP)Bursa İl teşkilatı, Bursa milletvekili adaylarını tanıttı. Bağımsız TürkiyePartisi ile Demokrat Parti'nin seçimlere birlikte hazırlanma kararının ardındanBursa'da DP'den 1. sıra milletvekili adayı olan Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş,Altınceylan Restoran'da partililerle buluştu. DP ile birlikte Türkiye'ye ciddisanayi yatırımlarının olduğunu söyleyen Baş, Celal Bayar, Adnan Menderes,Süleyman Demirel, Turgut üzal, Tansu üiller'in ülkeye önemli kazanımlarsağladığını dile getirdi.
"HER AİLEDE 1 DP'Lİ VAR"
DP'nin cumhuriyetin ikinci partisi olduğunu belirten Baş, 12 Haziranseçimlerinde 17 milyon seçmenden oy alacaklarını dile getirdi. Baş,"Türkiyeİstatistik Kurumu'nun rakamlarına göre, Türkiye'de 17 milyon aile var. Herailede mutlaka bir DP'li vardır. Fazla bir şey değil. Her aileden kendi oyumuzuistiyoruz. Bu da 17 milyon oy yapar ve bizi iktidara taşır. Sinerjiyioluşturarak devi uyandırmalıyız. Var mısınız buna? DP, ulu bir çınardır. Bu uluçınarı sulayacağız. Bu ulu çınarın dallarını budaklarını kısa zamanda yukarıçıkartacağız" diye konuştu.
Zamanında seçim vaatlerinde ev hanımlarına ve işsizlere maaş taahhütettiğinde kendisine 'deli' yakıştırması yapıldığını hatırlatan Baş, birçoksiyasi partinin kendi projelerini seçim propagandasına koyduğunu dile getirdi.Baş, "Beni hep çekiştiriyorlardı. Bu iş olur mu diye? Bu projeler dünyadailgi görmeye başladığı zaman ilk önce Has Parti ortaya çıktı. 'Ben 800vereceğim' dedi. Ardından CHP '600 TL' vereceğini duyurdu. AK Parti 'çekvereceğim' dedi. Biz kaldık geride. Bunları Haydar hocadan alın desenize. Bizimanlayışımız ile onların anlayışı arasında fark var" ifadelerini kullandı.
ASGARİ üCRET 3 BİN TL
Baş, iktidara gelmesi durumunda asgari ücreti 3 bin TL yapacağını önesürdü. Baş,"Bunun kaynağı gayrisafi milli hasılattır. Bu parayı ev hanımı,vatandaşlık maaşı, burs, harç olarak geri vereceğiz. Piyasada müthiş birrahatlık olacak. Kazancımız katlanacak. Biz 'bunu veririz' diyoruz" dedi.
"AMERİKA PARASI MORGA GİDECEK"
Avrupa Birliği'nin ayakta kalmak için kendi fikirlerine uymak zorundaolduğunu kaydeden Baş, milli paranın devreye sokulmasıyla Amerikan dolarınınmorga göndereceklerini kaydetti. Baş, sözlerini şu şekilde sürdürdü:
"Ben bu işi iyi biliyorum. Benim tezim dünyayı kurtarır. Bu ülkeyikurtarmak için yola çıktık. Bir yürek bin yürek olduk. Köle zihniyetine 'dur'demeye var mıyız. Türk lirasını hayata geçirecek olan Demokrat iktidarı olacak.Güne doğacak. Hep beraber bunları yaşayacağız. Allah'ın izniyle. Kır atı şahakaldırmaya var mısınız?. Hiç endişe etmeyin. Bu işi yaparız. Amerika kim ki?Türk parasının dünya parası olduğu zaman Amerika parası morga gidecek"

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...tu-429735h.htm
*
**Alevi Yazardan Haydar Baş Güzellemesi**

**
*GüneşGazetesi'nin alevi yazarı Rıza Zelyut, Haydar Baş'ı öve öve bitiremedi...Köşesinde bakın nasıl reklam yaptı?
Aleviler de tıpkı Kürtler gibi... Sayıları tam olarak bilinmiyor amaüzerinde sürekli spekülasyonlar yapılıyor ve herkes kendine göre bir sayıortaya atıyor.
Alevilerle ilgili bir başka ayrıntı da şu: Farklı farklı Alevilikçeşitleri var, bir birlik yok.
Kimisi Aleviliği bir mezhep olarak tanımlarken kimileri Aleviliği birdin ya da İslam'dan ayrı bir öğreti gibi tanımlıyor.
Güneş Gazetesi yazarı Rıza Zelyut da bugün köşesini Alevilik konusunaayırmış.
Alevilerin en önemli eksikliklerinin alevilik eğitimi olduğunu belirtenZelyut, yazısında Haydar Baş'ın Alevilik konusundaki yeni kitabının reklamınıyapmış. Onun kitaplarını öve öve bitiremeyen Rıza Zelyut, Alevi derneklerine dekitabı almaları için tavsiyede bulunuyor.
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı olan Haydar Baş, genel seçimlerdeDP ile ittifak yapmış ve ancak kendisi ittifak yaptığı partiye oy vermemişti.üünkü Haydar Baş'ın oy kullandığı sandıktan DP'ye hiç oy çıkmamıştı.
İşte Güneş Gazetesi Yazar Rıza Zelyut'un Haydar Baş güzellemesi...
Yazısından ilgili bölüm;
Prof. Haydar Baş; yıllar süren ciddi bir çalışma ile tarihteki çokönemli kaynakları, kitap olarak hizmetimize sunuyor.
BüTüN KAYNAKLAR HİZMETİNİZDE
Prof. Baş bu önemli eserleri hazırlarken çok geniş ve çok titiz birçalışma yapmış. Bütün İslam kaynaklarını taramış. Bir olayla ilgili bütündeğişik anlatımları nakletmiş. Böylece bizlere; geçmişi çok geniş bir biçimdeyorumlama ve anlama imkanı yaratmış.
üzellikle Alevi derneklerinin, vakıflarının, dergahlarının bu kitaplarıkitaplıklarına almalarını öneriyorum. şimdiye kadar şuraya burayaserpiştirilmiş bilgilerin toplu biçimde hizmetinizde olduğunu görünüz.Tartışılan konuların veya bilgilerin kaynaklarını da bu çalışmalardanyakalayabilirsiniz.
Konu ile ilgilenen bilim adamlarına da aynı kaynakları öneriyorum.
Prof. Baş'ın bu emeği için de kendisine teşekkür ediyorum. Hakyardımcısı; Ali yoldaşı olsun...

http://www.aktifhaber.com/alevi-yaza...si-471157h.htm

Haydar Baş'a İtiraz Etti Dayak Yedi
Haydar Baş'ınbir televizyon kanalında Peygamberimizleilgili söylediği söze itiraz etmesiyüzünden canlı yayında dayak yiyen seyircihayatını zor kurtamış.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/video-gale...-yedi-1506.htmHaydar Baş'a İtiraz Etti Dayak Yedi
*
**Haydar Baş'ın Hz. Muhammed GAF'ı

**
*Haydar Baş,Mesaj TV'de hükümetin ekonomi programını eleştirirken, İslamiyetle ilgili örnekverdiği sırada stüdyodaki bir konuğun sözleri ortalığı karıştırdı
Mesaj TV'de Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş, MesajTV'deki Eko Analiz programında hükümetin ekonomik programı hakkındaeleştirilerini, İslam ve Müslümanlıkla ilgili konularla da desteklemesisırasında peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed'e 'Muhammed' demesi canlı yayında stüdyodabulunan bir konuğun tepkisini çekince olanlar oldu..

'Hocam resmen şeytana uyuyorsunuz.. Muhammed dediğiniz kişi çocuk değil'diye çıkışınca stüdyodaki diğer konukların hışmına uğradı. 

Proramın yönetmeni konuklar arasındaki arbedeyi göstermedi ancakseslerden oldukça sert bir kavganın yaşandığı anlaşılıyordu..

Haydar Baş'ın tüm ısrarlarına rağmen, tepki gösteren izleyicinin yediğidayağın şiddeti çığlık seslerinden anlaşıldı..

Programda daha sonra ses tamamen kesildi ve hemen ardından reklamagirildi.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...fi-385381h.htm


Haydar baş: GençKumayla Nefis Terbiyesi!..
*
**Genç KumaylaNefis Terbiyesi!..

*Feminst yazar Hidayet şefkatli Tuksal'ın isim vermeden söylediği "genç eşalıp nefislerini terbiye eden cemaatin" hangisi olduğu ortaya çıktı...
İslamcı feminist yazar Hidayet şefkatli Tuksal, adını vermek istemediği bir cemaatte, kadınların nefislerini terbiyeadına, kocalarına genç eş alıp aynı evde yaşadıklarını, böylece nefisleriniterbiye etmeye çalıştıklarını söyledi, ortalık karıştı.
Tuksal, cemaatin ileri gelenlerinden birinin eşinden öğrendiği ve bizzat kendigözleriyle de tanık olduğu olayı şöyle anlattı: “Bir akrabam vasıtasıylatanıştım. Tesadüfen evine gittim. Baktım evde genç bir hanım. Sonradan öğrendimkendisine kuma almış. Akrabamdan da öğrendiğime göre cemaatte hanımlar nefisterbiyesini öyle yapıyorlar. Kocalarına genç bir eş alıyorlar. Onlarla birlikteaynı evde veya apartmanda yaşıyorlar. Böylece bir nefisleri terbiye oluyor.”
_Peki Tuksal’ın isim vermekten ısrarla kaçındığı bu cemaat hangisi?_
Bu cemaatin Kadiri Tarikatı’ndan şeyhliğini ilan eden Haydar Baş’ın cemaatiolduğunu ortaya çıkardı.
Feminst yazar Hidayet Tuksal’ın anlattığı olayın benzerlerini 9 yıl boyuncaHaydar Baş'ın müridi olan ve daha sonra cemaatten ayrılarak “AllahRızası Anonim Aş” adlı kitap yazan Hasan Songür anlatıyor.
Songür kitabında şu hatırasına yer veriyor, “Bir kadın ellisine merdivendayamış kocasına on yedi yaşlarında iki tane kuma alırsa ... Onun hakkında nedüşünürsünüz? Bu kadının evliya olduğuna dair yorumlar yaptılar, yoksa böylebir şey yapabilir miydi? üstelik üç kadın da aynı evde barış ve huzur içinde yaşıyordu.”
Songür kitabında “Tarikattaki kızlar, şeyh efendi ile evlenen bir kızı,kesinlikle cehennem ateşinin yakmayacağına inanıyorlardı. üünkü; şeyhin kutsaltenine değen kadının cehenneminde yakmaya Allah razı olmazmış”şeklinde Haydar Baş cemaatiyle ilgili şok bilgilerede yer veriyor.
Kaynak: Elma Haber


http://www.aktifhaber.com/genc-kumay.....-376316h.htm
*Haydar Baş'dan 'Hayır' Kampanyası

*Son genelseçimlerde 182 bin oy alan marjinal parti BTP’nin Genel Başkanı Haydar Başsürpriz biçimde referanduma ‘’Hayır’’ kampanyası başlattı.
Son genel seçimlerde 182 bin, yerel seçimde ise 102 bin oy alan BTP’denreferandum için sürpriz “Hayır” geldi. Ramazan ayı boyunca il il gezerek neden“Hayır” diyeceklerini anlatan Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı HaydarBaş, Anayasa Mahkemesinin hükümetin tasarrufuna alınmak istendiğini savundu. 

“Hayır’da yarışalım” sloganını kullanan Baş gittiği illerdeki konuşmalarda,‘’ Bu Anayasa ile kuvvetler ayrılığı prensibi kalkıyor. Saltanat döneminde bilepadişahın astığı astık, kestiği kestik değildi. Bunlar öyle bir yargı sistemiortaya koydular ki, yasama, yürütme ve yargı bunların elinde olacak. Vallahi debillahi de ‘Hayır’ demeniz şarttır’’dedi ve şu mesajları verdi: 

YARGI ELE GEüRİLECEK: Anayasa Mahkemesi ile Danıştay madenler baştaolmak üzere birçok konuda milletin lehine kararlar aldı. Madenlerimizi 350ecnebi firmaya AKP Hükümeti verdi. Danıştay bu memleket yağma Hasan’ın böreğideğil diyor. Düzenlemeleri iptal ediyor. Anayasa Mahkemesi, maden çıkarmaylaalakalı yöntemi iptal ediyor. Anayasa değişikliği ile yargı hükümetintasarrufuna giriyor. 

MENDERES AYRI: Yer altı kaynaklarını koruyan Menderes, ABD tarafındanreddedildi. Bu iktidarı ve bu Başbakan’ı ise ABD koruyor. Menderes’i ipegötürenle, onu memleketin başına neredeyse musibet haline getiren el aynı.Bunların döneminde tam 40 bin tane kilise evi açıldı. Mukayese etiğimizdeMenderes’le alakası var mı? 

BüLüNMENİN Eşİğİ: AB’ye gireceğiz bahanesiyle Türkiye maalesefbölünmenin eşiğine getirildi. şimdi biz AB’ye girerek Türkiye bölünsün, birlikve beraberliği yok olsun istiyor muyuz? O halde referandumda ‘Hayır” diyeceğiz.


Kaynak:Gazeteport
*Altaylı Yine Haydar Baş'a Yüklendi

*Hrant Dinkcinayetinden sonra Haydar Baş'a yüklenen Fatih Altaylı, Malatya katliamındansonra da yüklendi. üünkü Haydar Baş oraya gitmiş. İşte o iki yazı.
Fatih Altaylı

Tesadüf

Hrant Dink cinayeti sonrası bir yazımda "Haydar Baş" ismine veonun çevresine dikkat çekmiştim. 
İlginçtir, Haydar Baş, yaklaşık 1 hafta önce Malatya'da bir toplantıdüzenlemiş. 
Tesadüf olmalı.
İşte FatihAltaylı'nın sözkonusu eski yazısı:
Kim Bu Haydar Baş?
Trabzon'lailgili her şey gündeme geldi ama bir tek şey gelmedi: 
HAYDAR BAş. 
Haydar Baş kim? 
Uzun yıllardır Trabzon'da bir cemaatin liderliğini yapan,televizyonları, yayın organları olan ve bir süre önce "siyasi parti"halinegelen bir oluşumun tepesindeki adam. Televizyonlarda yaptığı konuşmalar, normalbir siyasi partinin sonsuza kadar kapatılmasını gerektirecek cinsten. 
Nedense hiçbir şey olmuyor. 
Savcılar Haydar Baş karşısında "derin" uykuda. 
Baş ve cemaati Trabzon çevresinde çok etkin. 
üzellikle gençler arasında güçlü bir yapılanması olduğu konuşuluyor.Trabzon ve çevresindeki "maneviyatçı ve mukaddesatçı ve dahimilliyetçi" gençlerin ruhunu okşayan sözler söylediği ve bu gençlerietkilediği biliniyor. 
Ancak her nedense herkes "Haydar Baş olayı" karşısında "üçmaymunu"oynuyor. 
Her şeyi gören ve bilen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti Haydar Baş'ı nedengörmezden geliyor çok merak ediyorum.

http://www.aktifhaber.com/altayli-yi...di-111520h.htm
*Haydar Baş Meclis Gündeminde

**
*CHP MilletvekiliGökhan Durgun, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş\'ın ailesiyle,vakıflarıyla ve şirketleriyle ile ilgili iddiaları Meclis gündemine taşıdı.
Durgun, Haydar Baş hakkında İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, MilliEğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek ve Maliye Bakanı KemalUnakıtan’ın cevaplandırması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığı’na toplam 13 sorulukönerge verdi.
Durgun, İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu’ya şu soruları sordu: “HaydarBaş hangi vakıf ve derneklerin kurucusu, yöneticisi ve üyesidir? Bu kuruluşlarresmi makamlarca denetlenmiş midir? Baş hakkında güvenlik birimlerine kaçşikayette bulunulmuştur? Bu şikayetler üzerine hangi işlemler yapılmıştır?Baş’ın, aleyhinde yayın yapan kişileri, kendi taraftarlarını tahrik ettirerektehdit ettiği doğru mudur? Trabzon’da yaşanan, bildiri dağıtan gençlere dönüksaldırı olayı sırasında, bu ilde yayın yapan Kadırga TV’nin provokasyona dönük haberyaptığı tespit edilmiş midir?”
Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik’e yöneltilen sorular şöyle: “HaydarBaş’ın kullandığı profesörlük unvanı, YüK tarafından onaylanmış mıdır? Unvanınsahte kullanımından dolayı, soruşturma açılmış mıdır? Konu yargıya intikaletmiş midir?” Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’e yöneltilen sorular şöyle: “HaydarBaş’ın, basına yansıyan nikahsız olarak yaşadığı kadından 17 çocuk sahibiolduğu ve bu çocukları resmi nikahlı eşi üzerine kaydettirdiği doğru mudur? Buçocukların doğum tarihleri bir insanın biyolojik doğurma sürelerine uygunmudur? ‘Allah Rızası Anonim şirketi’ adlı kitabın yazarı Hasan Ali Songur’un 23Mart 2003’te Ankara Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi’ne verdiği ifadeyle ilgili ne türişlemler yapılmıştır?” Kemal Unakıtan’a sorulan sorular ise şunlar: “Haydar Başkaç şirketin kurucusu ve ortağıdır? Bu şirketler ve kendisi hakkında davaaçılmış mıdır? Bu şirketlerle ilgili Maliye Bakanlığı’nca denetim yapılmışmıdır?”

http://www.aktifhaber.com/haydar-bas...nde-34843h.htm



Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerini sömürdüğü\' iddiaları

*MüritleriHaydar Baş\'a Başkaldırdı

*Birgün Gazetesi\'nde Haydar Baş\'ın \'beş karısı olduğu, müritlerinisömürdüğü\' iddiaları yeralan sert bir haber yayınlandı. Biz de konuyu HaydarBaş\'ın sağ koluna sorduk.
Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğanimzasıyla dün Haydar Baş hakkında oldukça sert bir haber yayımlandı. Haberde, HaydarBaş’ın beş karısının fotoğrafı yayımlandı. Ayrıca Baş’ın üçü sabit birideğişken pek çok eşinin olduğu, bir çok müridini maddi manevi istismar ettiğive müritlerinin artık başkaldırdığı iddia edildi.

Birgün’deyayınlanan ve şok iddialar ve suçlamalariçeren haber üzerine, Büyük Türkiye Partisi’nin görüşlerini aldık.

Sitemizin Yayın Yönetmeni Cevheri Güven, Büyük Türkiye Partisi GenelBaşkan Yardımcısı Ahmet Hamdi Kepekçi ile telefonda görüştü.

“BU HABERİYAPANLARIN KARILARI HAYDAR BAş’LA AYNI YATAğA MI GİRDİLER”
Haberde geçen iddialarla ilgili Cevheri Güven ve Kepekçi arasında şudiyalog geçti:

CG: Ahmet bey, Birgün Gazetesi’nde iki internet sitesinin adresiverilerek Haydar Baş hakkında ağır ithamlarda bulunuluyor ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK: Siz ciddi bir kurumsunuz lütfen böyle mevzulara girmeyin. Herkesherkes hakkında bir şeyler söyleyebilir. İnternetten her şey yazılıp çiziliyor.Birgün Gazetesi’ne karşı hukuki haklarımızı kullanacağız. Lütfen böylemevzulara girmeyin

CG: Peki gazetede beş tane hanımefendinin fotoğrafı konularak bunlarınHaydar Baş’ın karıları olduğu iddia ediliyor buna ne diyeceksiniz?

AHK: Haydar Baş’ınbu kadar karısı olduğunu iddia edenlerin, bunları söyleyenlerin karıları HaydarBaş’la aynı yastıkta mı yattı ki bunu tesbitettiler.Ben sadece bunu söylüyorum gayet açıkve net.

“HAYIR” DEMEDİ

CG: O zaman bu hanımefendilerin Haydar Bey’in karıları olmadığını mısöylüyorsunuz?

AHK: Ben tek bir şey söylüyorum. Bunu iddia edenlerin karıları HaydarBaş’la aynı yatağı mı paylaşıyor.

CG: “Bunlar Haydar Bey’in karıları değil” söylemek istediğiniz bu mu?

AHK: Bakın bir ithamda bulunuyorsunuz.

CG: Efendim benim bir ithamım yok sadece Birgün’deki haberi ve iki sitedeyer alan iddiaları soruyorum.

AHK: (Sinirleniyor) Siz kimsiniz, kim oluyorsunuz. Ben net bir şeysöyledim. Başka bir şey söylemem. Telefonu kapatıyorum….

Birgün Gazetesi’nde Yalçın Ergündoğanimzasıyla yayınlanan haber şöyleydi:

BTP GenelBaşkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı
MüRİTLERİ HAYDARBAş’A BAşKALDIRDI

Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi’nin (BTP) Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş’ın mağdurlarıinternette bir site açtı. İddialara göre, Haydar Baş’ın 3 asil, 1 yedektenoluşan ve ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan ‘eşleri’ veçocukları mevcut. Başka annelerden olan çocukları da ‘resmi nikahlı’ olanınüzerine kayıtlı.http://haydarbastarikati.com adresinde yayınyapan ve kendilerini Haydarbaşzede olarak tanımlayan ve Haydar Baş’abaşkaldıran grup, Biz Kimiz? Sorusunu, “Bizler, Hasan Songür ağabeyimiz gibi.Haydar Baş’ın müridi iken, tarikattan kopmuş ve kader birliği etmiş kişileriz.Bizler; Haydar Baş ve yakınındaki insanlar tarafından mağdur edilmiş,aldatılmış, sömürülüp bir kenara atılmış kimseleriz. Bizim gibi, “HaydarBaşzede” olmuş bütün mağdurları bize destek olmaya davet ediyoruz…” şeklindeyanıtlıyor. üte yandan, profesörlüğünün de “sahte” olduğu iddia edilen HaydarBaş’la ilgili yorum ve bilgilerin yayınlanmakta olduğu site;www.haydarbasharemi.org adını taşıyor.

Baş, sitede “ünce fiziksel bir yakınlık kurmalıyız ki, bu daha sonramanevi yakınlığa dönüşebilsin. Aramızda fiziksel yakınlığı kuramazsak,Allah’tan aldığım feyzi size ulaştıramam” diyor. Sitede yer alan bir iddiayagöre, ‘Haydar Baş’ın imam nikahlı eşlerinden birisi ise Yargıtay’ın 15.Dairesi’nin üyesi olan İzzet Karadaş’ın kızı Sinem Karadaş.

BAş’IN şİRKETLERİ
SENTEKS Aş. Başçelik, üzel Meltem Hastaneleri, üzel Meltem Okulları,Melpa A.ş’den oluşan şirketler, Meltem TV ve Yeni Mesaj Gazetesi…

Trabzonlular bilir…
TAYAD’lıların linç girişiminden kurtulduğu Trabzon’daki olaylar sırasındaaltyazıyla toplumu tahrik eden televizyonları hatırlatan Ali Bayramoğlu biryazısında, “Trabzonlular bilir… Kasırga TV daha önce önceden Kadırga TV adınıtaşırdı. Kadırga TV, MGK’nın bir dönem devşirdiğini açıkladığı, özellikleTrabzon bölgesinde yapılan her toplantıda, şahit olduğum üzere provokasyonyapmayı adet haline getirmiş, bir dini cemaatin, Haydar Baş’ın televizyonuydu”yazmıştı…
http://www.aktifhaber.com/muritleri-...rdi-34238h.htm
Haydar Baş\'ınProf\'luğu Sahte Mi?
*
**Haydar Baş\'ın Prof\'luğu Sahte Mi?

**
*İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Haydar Baş\'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan\"Prof. Dr.\" ünvanını kullandığını açıkladı. Ancak Baş\'ın buünvanını kullanması şimdilik sorun değil çünkü...
İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı HaydarBaş\'ın, akademik kariyer kazanmadan \'\'Prof. Dr.\'\' unvanını kullandığınıntespit edildiğini bildirdi.

CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun\'un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu,yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş\'ın Türk Medeni Kanunu\'nun hükümlerinegöre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görevaldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş\'ı eleştiren birkitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazıbilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlarhakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş\'ın kullandığı \'\'Prof. Dr.\'\' unvanını AzerbaycanBakü üniversitesi\'nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerineyapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş\'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanıkullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüKBaşkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonucunavarıldığını belirten Aksu, \'\'YüK Başkanlığı\'nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr.unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkındaherhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir\'\'dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Baş\'ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık\'ın onayıdoğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarlailgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.
HAYDAR BAş ''SAHTE''PROFESüRDüR...Mü? http://forum.kanka.net/archive/

http://www.kasiye.com/images/haydarbas.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=jduYC3FIsUE

*HAYDAR BAş ''SAHTE'' PROFESüRDüR...

*CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun'un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu,yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş'ın Türk Medeni Kanunu'nun hükümlerinegöre kurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görevaldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş'ı eleştiren birkitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazıbilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlarhakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş'ın kullandığı ''Prof. Dr.'' unvanını Azerbaycan Baküüniversitesi'nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılaninceleme sonucunda, Baş'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığınıntespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesigerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, ''YüK Başkanlığı'nca adı geçeninProf. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniylehakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüşbelirtilmiştir'' dedi.
TARİKAT şEYHİ Mİ, MAFYA BABASI MI ?
Hem Hasan Songür’ ü susturmak, hem de kitabı ortadan kaldırmak için, mafyalarınve çetelerin kullandığı en ilkel yollara başvuruyor. Kitaptaki korkunçgerçekler kamuoyuna yansıyınca Hasan Songür, Milliyete ve Kanal D'yeropörtajlar vermeye başladı. Sahte şeyh Haydar Baş deliye döndü ve adamlarınıHasan Songür ve yayın evinin üzerine saldı.

Onun içtiği suyun artığını içmeyi şans ve erdem sayacak kadar şeyhi HaydarBaş'a hayrandı. Ancak 9 yıl boyunca üst üste gelenler Songür'ün günün birindegerçekle yüz yüze gelmesini sağladı. 

İşte bu noktada Hasan Songür, Haydar Baş'ın uykularını kaçıran, istihbaratbirimlerini harekete geçiren, "Allah Rızası A.ş" isimli kitabı yazdı.

Kitap, basılıp yayına girdiği anda ise hem yayınevi sahibi Turgut Sağlam hem deHasan Ali Songür'ün başına gelmeyen kalmadı. 

SİLAHLI TEHDİTLER

Kitaptaki korkunç gerçekler kamuoyuna yansıyınca Hasan Songür, MilliyetGazetesine ve Kanal D'ye ropörtajlar vermeye başladı. Sahte şeyh Haydar Başdeliye döndü ve adamlarını Hasan Ali Songür ve yayın evinin üzerine saldı.Hertürlü tehdit, şantaj ve para teklifi yapıldı. 

Silahlı tehditlerin ardı arkası kesilmeyince, kitabın basıldığı üıra BasınYayın ve Dağıtım adlı matbaanın sahibi Turgut SAğLAM ve kitabın yazarı olanHasan Ali Songür resmi mercilere müracaat ettiler VE YAPILAN TEHDİTLERİANLATTILAR.

HASAN SONGüR HAYDAR BAş’IN MüRİTLERİNİ TUFAYA DüşüRDü

şeyhin tehditleri öyle bir boyuta geldi ki sonunda Hasan Songür'ün evinibastılar. şeyhin müritlerinden Mustafa Eraslan;bu eylem için, Meltem TV denkamera ve kameraman getirerek Hasan Songür’ün evinde düzenek kuruyor. Sonra da;O’nu kamera karşısında, PİşMAN OLDUğUNU İTİRAF ETTİRİYORLAR. AMA GüNüLRIZASIYLA DEğİL. BüTüN İLKEL üETELERİN USULüYLE. KABA KUVVETLE. 

Yanlarından getirdikleri Meltem TV'ye ait iki kameranın karşısına HasanSongür'ü oturttular ve ZOR KULLANILARAK KAMERA KARşISINDA, YAPTILARINA PİşMANOLDUM DEDİRTTİLER. 

Ancak Haydar Baş'ın yanında 9 yıl geçiren Hasan Songür başına gelecekleribildiği için daha uyanık davrandı. VE EVİNE YERLEşTİRDİğİ GİZLİ KAMERAYLA,TEHDİTLE HAYDAR BAş’IN MüRİTLERİNİN KENDİNİ KONUşTURUP KAMERAYA ALMALARINIGüRüNTüLEDİ.

şeyhin en yakın adamlarından Ahmet Celal KASAP sevinç içinde çektikleri kasetiHaydar Baş'a verirken düştükleri tufanın farkında bile değildi. 
SAHTE şEYH İFLAH OLMAZ BİR üDüL AVCISIDIR 


Müritleri dışında pek fazla kişi bilmez ama o, güya ilmi ve akademikçalışmalarıyla dünyaca meşhurdur. Saygın çalışmalarından dolayı kendine dünyacasaygın kurumlar tarafından saygın ödüller verilmiştir. 

Mesela şeyh efendi, İngiltere'de önemli bir topluluğun temel üyelerindenbiridir. Aynı ülkedeki başka bir topluluk onu şeref üyesi seçmiştir. Bununla dakalmamış şeyh efendiye İslami ilimlere, insan haklarına ve ekonomiye eşsizhizmetlerinden dolayı şeref sertifikası vermiştir.

Amerika'daki saygın kurumlar, ingiltere'dekilerden geri kalır mı? Orada kikurumlardan biri de şeyhi insanlığa katkılarından dolayı yılın adamı seçer.

Bununla da yetinmez, bir de dünya basınına, insan haklarına, ekonomiyehizmetlerinden ötürü liderlik ödülü verirler. 

İletişim endüstrisine katkılarından dolayı saygın liderlik ödülünü müesirgeyecekler? Onu da verirler. 

Bu ödüllerin listesi uzar. 

Meraklıları şeyhin kitaplarında tam listesini bulabilirler. Sözde şeyhinkitaplarının ilk elli sayfası bu kurumlardan aldığı plaketlerin fotoğrafları veödüllerin içeriğiyle ilgili açıklamalarla doludur. 

Allah aşkına Haydar Baş, bu ülkede insan haklarına hangi katkıyı yapmıştır?

Yüzlerce insanın emeğini sömürürken ekonomiye nasıl bir katkısı olmuştur?

Bırakın Türkçe'yi doğru dürüst telaffuzları olmayan müritleri, televizyonundaarzı endam ederken hangi iletişim endüstrisine... ilim öğrenmeye çalışanmüritlerini kapı dışarı ederken hangi ilme... Eşsiz hizmetlerinden dolayıimiş... Hadi canım sende. 

Bu zırvalara ancak çömezler inanır, "şeyhimizin değerini, Türkiye bilmiyorama gavurlar bile anladı" der, sevinirler. 

Bilmezler ki kendileri de kolaylıkla bu türden ödüller alabilirler. 

Bilmezler ki, birkaç yabancı dil bilir bir mürit, yurttaşına gidip, üçüncüdünya ülkelerindeki bir hiç olup da üstünlük duygularını tatmin etmek isteyenzavallılara para karşılığı statü sağlayan kurum ve topluluklardan üç beş yüzdolara bu teneke parçası plaketlere satın alıp şeyhlerine teslim etmektedir.Bilmezler ki...

Daha önce bir akademsyenin bu konu yaptığı açıklama şu şekildeydi:

Söz konusu “ödüllerin” hiçbiri ödül değildir. Bunlar “Kim Kimdir?” kitaplarındaadı yayınlanma hakkından ibarettir. Uluslararası Biyografi Merkezi ve AmerikanBiyografi Enstitüsü birbirleriyle irtibatlı ve aynı mantıkla çalışan ikikurumdur. Bunlar her yıl onlarca cilt kitap basarak burada biyografik bilgileryayınlarlar. Burada bilgisi olan kişilerde oldukça yüksek ücret ödeyerek bukitapları satın alırlar. Söz gelimi geçen yılın Who”s Who (Kim Kimdir ?)kitapları ortalama 200 Dolara satılıyordu. Bu kitapları sadece bazıkütüphaneler ve adları burada geçen kişiler satın aldıklarından, maksimum insanhakkında bilgi girilmeye çalışılır. Bu bilgiler de bizzat şahısların kendileriveya sevenleri tarafından sağlanır. üzetle Haydar Başa verilmiş herhangi birödül yoktur. Bunlar “Kim Kimdir ?” de yer alma hakkıdır. Parası olan herkes,uydurma faaliyetlerle bu kitaba girebilir
_SonDüzenleyen maturidi; 1 gün önce at__ 16:58_
Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP)'nin GenelBaşkanı Haydar Baş'ın mağdurları internette bir site açtı. 

İddialara göre, Haydar Baş'ın 3 asil bir yedekten oluşan ve 'resminikahlı' olanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan "eşleri" ve çocuklarımevcut. Başka annelerden olma çocukları da 'resmi nikahlı' olanın üzerinekayıtlı.

*BİRGüN GAZETESİ'NDEN 
YALüIN ERGüNDOğAN'IN HABERİ:* 

Haydar Baş'a baş kaldırarak, 'haydarbastarikati.com' adresinden yayınyapan bir web sitesi kuran ve kendilerini "Haydarzede" olaraktanımlayan ve grup, kendileriyle ilgili olarak yöneltilen "BizKimiz?" sorusunu şöyle yanıtlıyor: 

"Bizler, Hasan Songür ağabeyimiz gibi, Haydar Baş'ın müridi iken,tarikatten kopmuş ve kader birliği etmiş kimeleriz. Bizler; Haydar Baş veyakınındaki insanlar tarafından mağdur edilmiş, dünyası ve ahireti perişanedilmiş, aldatılmış, sömürülüp bir kenara atılmış kimseleriz. Bizler, hür veözgür iradelerimizle kendimize göre bir takım doğruları, insanlara anlatmaniyeti ile bu çalışmayı ortaya koymuş, hiç bir yere bağlı olmayan bağımsızbireyleriz. Bizim gibi, "Haydarbaşzede" olmuş bütün mağdurları bizedestek olmaya davet ediyoruz..." 

üte yandan, Profesörlüğünün de "sahte" olduğu iddia edilenHaydar Baş'la ilgili yorum ve bilgilerin yayınlanmakta olduğu site;*http://www.haydarbastarikati.com/*adınıtaşıyor. Daha önce açılan iki site ise, kimliği belirsiz kişi ya da kişilerceçökertilmiş... 

*EşLERİNİN ve üOCUKLARININ SAYISI BELLİ DEğİL...
*
İddialara göre, Haydar Baş'ın 3 asil bir yedekten oluşan resmi nikahlıolanın dışında, sayısı belli olmayan "eşleri" ve çocukları mevcut.Sözkonusu internet sitesinde yayınlanan bilgi ve tanımlamalar şöyle: 
"Güzele güzel demezdi güzel kendinin olmayınca. Beğendiği güzelmüridelerin kendisinin olması için bir yöntem bulmuştu. şeriat, dört kadınlaevlenmeye müsaade ediyordu. Onunda üç asil bir yedek olmak üzere dört karısıoluyordu hep. Gözüne yeni birini kestirince, yedeğe yar saçların lüle lülediyordu..." 

*şEYH HAYDAR BAş, NASIL KANDIRIYORMUş? 
*
Haydar Baş'ın kandırma yöntemleri ise, eski müridlerince şöyleaçıklanıyor: 

“ünce fiziksel bir yakınlık kurmalıyız ki, bu daha sonra maneviyakınlığadönüşebilsin. Aramızda fiziksel yakınlığı kuramazsak, Allah'tanaldığım feyzi size ulaştıramam” diyor onlara. Tarikattaki kızlar, şeyh'efendi'yle evlenen bir kızı, kesinlikle cehennem ateşinin yakmayacağınainanıyorlardı. üünkü; 'şeyhin kutsal tenine değen kadını, Allah cehennemindeyakmaya razı olmazmış!' 

"Bu adamın dördüncü karısı olmamı istediler" diye inleyen birsesle, radyoyu arayan kız; "Zaten dört karısı var. Eğer ben kabul edersemdördüncü karısını boşayacakmış. Kabul etmezsem Allah'ın gazabına uğrarmışım.ülürmüşüm. Böyle dedi o kadın. Korkuyorum. Okuluma da gidemiyordum artık. Birkızcağıza diyeceksiniz ki, "şeyhimin karısı olacaksın," kabuletmeyince de yüreğine ölüm korkusu salacaksınız. Bu türden tehditvari davranışkalıpları sergilemek, tarikat düzenini sürdürmekle görevli müridler için vakayıadiyeden değil miydi zaten. Bir kızcağızı gözünüze kestireceksiniz, onuhareminize kapatmak için dördüncü karınızı kapı dışarı edeceksiniz. şeriat,dört karıya kadar müsaade ediyor ya... şeyh şeriata karşı çıkmıyor aklınca...şeriat karşısında boynu kıldan ince keyfince... Tabii ki şeyhin hanımlarınınkimliklerini belirli kişiler dışında kimse bilmez. Bu kişiler, tarikattadolaşıp dururlar ama şeyhin hanımları oldukları bilinmez. şu anda Haydar Baş’ın1 resmi, 4 İmam Nikahlı dört hanımı var. Kaç tanesini boşadığını Allah bilir.Bazı hanımlarının gerçek isimlerini kimse bilmez. Onlara kod adlar verir. Eğerşeyh onu boşarsa, ihtiyaçları karşılanır. Onun ihtiyaçlarını karşılayanlar dabunu neden yaptıklarını sormazlar..." 

*YARGITAY 15.DAİRE HAKİMİNİN KIZI* 

"Haydar Baş’ın imam nikahlı hanımlarından birisi Yargıtay’ın 15.Dairesi’ nin üyesi olan İzzet Karadaş’ın kızı SİNEM (1976). Sinem Karadaş,Haydar Baş’la arkadaşlarının kendisini tarikat evlerine götürmesiyle tanıştı.İstanbul’da üniversitede okuyordu. Kısa sürede mürit haline gelen Sinem, dahasonra şeyhin kendisini beğenmesi üzerine bir anda kendisini 4. hanım olarakbuluverdi..." 

*şEYHLİğİ DE SAHTEYMİş* 

İddialara göre; Kadiri şeyhi Hayri Baba’ nın 1979’da vefatından sonra,12 Eylül 1980 Harekatının akabinde Kadiri Tarikatı’ndan şeyhliğini ilan eden 8kişiden biri olmuş. 1979’ da Kadiri şeyhi Hayri Baba vefat etmiş. Kendisinebağlı gençleri cenaze evine göndererek şeyhin cenazesini gasp ettirmiş veHaydar Baş’ın evine, Trabzon Akçaabat’a getirilmiş. O da şeyhinin cesedinievinin yakınlarında bir yere defnettirmiş. Bunu da eski şeyhin, şeyhliğikendisine bırakmış olduğunun delili olarak gösteregelmiş. Haydar BAş;1947yılında, Trabzon Akçaabat’ta doğmuş. İlk, orta, lise eğitimini Trabzon’datamamlamış. 1970 yılında, Kayseri Erciyes Yüksek İslam Enstitüsü’nden mezunolmuş. 1995 yılında, Yüksek Lisans, Doktora, Doçentlik ve Profesörlükünvanlarının hepsini Azerbaycan Bakü Devlet ünviversitesi’nden almış. Halen,2001 tarihinde kurulan "Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi"nin Genel Başkanı.Katıldığı ik seçimde aldığı oy oranı binde 48... 

*PROFESüRLüğü DE SAHTE* 

İçişleri Bakanlığı, Başbakanlığın onayı ile Haydar Baş’ın profesörunvanı kullanmasıyla ilgili olarak inceleme yaptı. İncelemenin ardından YüK’egönderilen raporda, konunun 2547 sayılı yasanın 28 ve 29. maddelerine aykırıolduğu belirtilerek, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 
"1995 yılında Azerbaycan’dan Haydar Baş’a ‘Profesör Elmi adıverilmiştir’ dendiği ancak bu belgenin içeriğinin anlaşılamadığı, Haydar Baş’ınResmi Gazete’de Prof.Dr. unvanıyla Orman Bakanlığı Müşavirliği’ne atandığı,bakanlığa verdiği dilekçelerde bu unvanı kullandığı; Yeni Mesaj gazetesininbaşyazarı olarak aynı unvanı kullandığı incelendi. Ayrıca Baş’ın Prof. Dr.unvanıyla 10 kitap yazdığı, kitap satışlarının İlmi Araştırmalar Vakfıtarafından ya da elden yapıldığı anlaşıldı. Baş’ın yine aynı unvanla Mesaj veMeltem TV’lerde program yaptığı incelendi. Haydar Baş’ın Türkiye’de ve dışülkelerde bir akademik kariyeri kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını her yerdeve her alanda kullandığı incelendiğinden 2547 sayılı kanunun 28 ve 29.maddeleri uyarınca YüK Başkanlığı’nca ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ncadeğerlendirilmesi gerektiği sonuç ve kanaatine varılmıştır." 

*'TRABZON OLAYLARI'NDAKİ TAHRİKLERLE İLGİLİ ALİ BAYRAMOğLU'NUNYORUMU...* 

"ürneğin "TAYAD'lıların dağıttığı bildiri öncesi Trabzon'dakiyerel Kasırga televizyonunun üç kez alt yazı geçerek bayrak yakıldığını, PKKbayrağı açıldığını kamuoyuna duyurmasını" nasıl açıklıyor Trabzon Valisi?Daha olaylar başlamadan önce Trabzon'un kimi çevre ilçelerinden gelen, bayrağıkim yaktı telefonlarını nasıl izah ediyor? Trabzonlular bilir... Kasırga TVdaha önce önceden Kadırga TV adını taşırdı. Kadırga TV, MGK'nın bir dönemdevşirdiğini açıkladığı, özellikle Trabzon bölgesinde yapılan her toplantıda,benim de birkaç kez şahit olduğum üzere provokasyon yapmayı adet halinegetirmiş, bir dini cemaatin, Haydar Baş'ın televizyonuydu..." (12 Nisan2005 tarihli Yeni şafak gazetesi "Tahrik ve tahrikçiler" başlıklıyazı) 

*ESKİ MüRİDİNDEN BİR KİTAP: "ALLAH RIZASI ANONİM şİRKETİ"* 

Hasan Songür dokuz yıl boyunca Kadiri tarikatında Haydar Baş'ın müridioldu. Tarikatın dergi, gazete ve televizyonlarında çalıştı. Sonundasömürüldüğünü, aldatıldığını düşündü. Ayrılmaya karar verdi. Yaşadıkları,gördükleri,duydukları hakkında yüzlerce sayfa not aldı. Ve sonunda kendi imkanlarıyla birkitap çıkardı: 

*"ALLAH RIZASI ANONİM Aş."... 
HAYDAR BAş'IN KONTROLüNDEKİ şİRKETLER 
SENTEKS A.ş., BAşüELİK, üZEL MELTEM HASTANELERİ, üZEL MELTEM OKULLARI,MELPA A.ş’den oluşan şirketler, Meltem TV ve Yeni Mesaj Gazetesi...* 

*Kaynak:* *www.superpoligon.com*



*Haydar Baş'a 'nikah'soruşturması Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başk

*Haydar Baş'a 'nikah'soruşturması
Bağımsız TürkiyePartisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Başhakkında 2 yıla kadar hapis istemiyle davaaçıldı. Haydar Baş, bugün mahkemeyegiderek ifade verdi.
05 Temmuz 2005 18:10
Bağımsız TürkiyePartisi Genel Başkanı Haydar Baş,hakkında ''kamu görevlilerine yalan beyandabulunma'' suçundan başlatılansoruşturma kapsamında ifade verdi.
Ankara Adalet Sarayı'naöğleden sonra gelen Baş'ınifadesi,
soruşturmayı yürütenBasın Savcısı Nadi Türkaslantarafından alındı.
Adliyeden ayrılırkenniçin geldiğine ilişkin AA muhabirinin
sorusu üzerine, ''Hemziyaret hem ticaret. Beni,buralarda değil
miting alanlarındaizleyin'' diyen Baş, diğer sorularıyanıtsız
bıraktı.
Bir kişinin suçduyurusu üzerine, Haydar Baş hakkında,''nikahsız
yaşadığı kadınlardanolan çocuklarını, resmi nikahlı eşiüzerine
kaydettirdiği''iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatıldığıöğrenildi.
Soruşturmanın, TürkCeza Kanunu'nun (TCK) ''resmibelgenin
düzenlenmesinde yalanbeyan'' başlığını taşıyan ve 3aydan 2 yıla
kadar hapis cezasınıöngören 206. maddesine muhalefetsuçundan
yürütüldüğü belirtildi.

http://forum.memurlar.net/topic.aspx?id=37501&page=2



*Haydar Baş'InProfesörlüğü Sahte üikti ...Baş'ın Prof'lu u sahte çıktı
**Haydar Baş'In Profesörlüğü Sahte üikti

http://www.yenidendogus.net/forum/tu...hte-cikti.html


*Baş'ın Prof'lu u sahte çıktı 
İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Ba ımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı HaydarBaşın, akademik kariyer kazanmadan "Prof. Dr." unvanını kullandı ınıntespit edildi ini bildirdi. 



CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgunun, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu,yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Haydar Başın Türk Medeni Kanununun hükümlerine görekurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldı ınadair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemedi ini belirtti.
Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Başı eleştiren bir kitapyayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlarda bazıbilgilerin bulundu unun anlaşıldı ını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlarhakkında açılan davanın devam etti ini kaydetti.
İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Başın kullandı ı "Prof. Dr." unvanınıAzerbaycan Bakü üniversitesinden para karşılı ında aldı ı şeklindeki iddialarüzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Başın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanıkullandı ının tespit edildi ini bildirdi.
Konunun, YüK Başkanlı ı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılı ınca de erlendirilmesi gerektii sonucuna varıldı ını belirten Aksu, "YüK Başkanlı ınca adı geçenin Prof.Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandı ı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkındaherhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayaca ı şeklinde görüş belirtilmiştir"dedi.
Aksu, Haydar Başın orta ı oldu u şirketler hakkında Başbakanlıkın onayı dorultusunda inceleme yapıldı ını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarla ilgiligerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildi ini kaydetti.

Haydar Baş havadan 'Prof.' olmuş21/09/2005 (1138 kişi okudu)
RADİKAL - ANKARA - İçişleri BakanıAbdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi lideri Haydar Baş'ın, akademikkariyer yapmadan 'Prof. Dr.' unvanını kullandığını açıkladı. 
Aksu, CHP Hatay Milletvekili Gökhan Durgun'un soru önergesine gönderdiğiyanıtta, birlikte hareket ettiği bazı kişilerin Baş'ı eleştiren bir kitapyayımlamaları üzerine tehdit ve darp edildiklerine ilişkin bilgilerinkayıtlarda yer aldığını aktardı. Aksu, Prof. unvanı konusunda ise şu bilgiyiverdi: 
"Prof. Dr. unvanını Azerbaycan Bakü üniversitesi'nden parakarşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerine yapılan inceleme sonucunda,Baş'ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanı kullandığı tespit edilmiştir.Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca değerlendirilmesigerektiği sonucuna varılmıştır. YüK Başkanlığı'nca adı geçenin Prof. Dr.unvanını hak etmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniyle hakkında yasalişlemin yapılamayacağı belirtilmiştir."

*
http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=164703**

*AksuÂ´dan BaşÂ´ı kızdıracak açıklama

İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi Genel BaşkanıHaydar Baş’ın, akademikkariyer kazanmadan Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını kullandığınıntespit edildiğini açıkladı.
Haberi KaydetArkadaşına Gönder

20 Eylül 2005 14:20 - 122 Yorum - 7,999 Okunma


CHP HatayMilletvekili Gökhan Durgun’un, soru önergesini yanıtlayan Aksu, yapılaninceleme sonucunda, Haydar Baş’ın Türk Medeni Kanunu’nun hükümlerine görekurulan vakıf ile derneklerde kurucu, yönetici ya da üye olarak görev aldığınadair herhangi bir bilgi elde edilemediğini belirtti.

Haydar Baş ile hareket ederken ayrılan bazı kişilerin, Baş’ı eleştirenbir kitap yayınlaması nedeniyle tehdit ve darp edildiklerine dair kayıtlardabazı bilgilerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığını ifade eden Aksu, olaya karışanlarhakkında açılan davanın devam ettiğini kaydetti.

İçişleri Bakanı Aksu, Baş’ın kullandığı Â´Prof. Dr.Â´ unvanını AzerbaycanBakü üniversitesi’nden para karşılığında aldığı şeklindeki iddialar üzerineyapılan inceleme sonucunda, Baş’ın akademik kariyer kazanmadan bu unvanıkullandığının tespit edildiğini bildirdi.

Konunun, YüK Başkanlığı ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca değerlendirilmesigerektiği sonucuna varıldığını belirten Aksu, Â´YüK Başkanlığı’nca adı geçeninProf. Dr. unvanını hakketmeden kullandığı, ancak memur olmaması nedeniylehakkında herhangi bir yasal işlemin yapılamayacağı şeklinde görüşbelirtilmiştirÂ´ dedi.

Aksu, Haydar Baş’ın ortağı olduğu şirketler hakkında Başbakanlık’ınonayı doğrultusunda inceleme yapıldığını ve tespit edilen mevzuata aykırılıklarlailgili gerekli işlemlerin yerine getirildiğini kaydetti.

http://www.haber7.com/haber/20050920...k-aciklama.php

----------

